# Fake tan



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Have there been many posts on FF re the fake tan/ fertility problems/ birth defect links?


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't want to leave you without any replies, I don't know if it is bad but I suppose avoiding all chemicals is a good idea. If in doubt leave it out. Hope the treatment goes well for you Cx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the only thing I've seen on it:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2177182/Fake-tan-cause-fertility-problems-Users-warned-lotions-harm-unborn-babies-trigger-cancer.html

/links


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a beautician and although we are advised not to spray someone within the first 3 months of pregnancy, after that it's fine.

Personally I won't tan a pregnant lady as we don't know the risks (if any)

X


----------

